# My MAC products pictures



## paopao (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## paopao (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: My MAC eye shadows pictures*

Now, in detail:


----------



## paopao (Feb 10, 2008)

Lipsticks:






If you want to see them bigger: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2302/...ffc4c049_o.jpg


----------



## paopao (Feb 29, 2008)

You can see them better in my flickr page: 

Flickr: Photos from mac_brunette


----------



## paopao (Mar 24, 2008)

For bigger images: Flickr: Photos from mac_brunette


----------



## paopao (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## paopao (Mar 28, 2008)




----------

